# Check this out. He labeled it, so it must be OK.



## acro (May 3, 2011)

*Check out this hatchet job.*

Let me have it.

I was having a hard time getting the bends and offsets done in such a short space. 












Here I am offsetting over the 240v feeds.










In the dark, you hardly notice it.













In my defense, I only wasted 18" of the emt.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

For the $$$ of a piece of strut or two, every other pipe fitter suffers Acro

~CS~


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like more than 360 degrees in bends in that run.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

What'd you bend that on the bumper of your truck? Just kidding


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I try not to critique other people's work (besides my sometimes incompetent employees, but that looks like dog ****. I am by no means a conduit bending master, but wow!
Is that a kink in one of the pipes? There has to be more than 360 degree of bends in that run. If one of my employees did something like that I would make them rip it down and re do it. 
As a matter of fact I did just that Wednesday on a partial run they did.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> What'd you bend that on the bumper of your truck? Just kidding



I did use the hitch for a "tweak" or two.
:laughing:

Well, it was a dirt floor, and I think I came in at 356 degrees. 


For the record, I pushed the conductors in. So it was not too bad.


----------



## chadw (Jan 10, 2012)

Its ugly, i would never get away with that and probaly would be babysat for a long time by my foreman, but hey it works and the wall is ugly too, so idk


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

acro said:


> I did use the hitch for a "tweak" or two.
> :laughing:
> 
> Well, it was a dirt floor, and I think I came in at 356 degrees.
> ...


:laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm not going to critique, but I am going to say that I would have left out that whole 3 pt saddle coming out of the panel and kicked the pipe straight down. Even if I was just a hair over 36" for strapping.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

acro said:


> Let me have it.
> 
> I was having a hard time getting the bends and offsets done in such a short space.
> 
> ...





acro said:


> I did use the hitch for a "tweak" or two.
> :laughing:
> 
> Well, it was a dirt floor, and I think I came in at 356 degrees.
> ...


----------



## KGN742003 (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with DC about the piece coming up out of the panel. The 3 point on the other end of the run isn't centered and is far bigger than it needs to be. Other than that, the only thing I see is the complete bed****ting on the bend execution.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

If you planned the run out more advantageously it would have benefited you.

It appears that you could have come out of the panel with a ninety/kick and ended up just below that conduit with all the festive green wire on it.

That would have saved you two saddles.

At the end, instead of the back to back ninetys, again a kick/ninety into the top of the box might have served you better.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I looked at all the pictures before I read the posts and I thought the pipe work was by the same guy that installed the receptacle.. Sorry but it looks like turds, every boss I've ever had would have made me tear that out and do it over

That's terrible there's a wirenut on that green wire, that could seriously ruin someones day. Getting rid of that somewhat excuses the pipe I suppose


----------



## Ghost Voltage (Jan 4, 2013)

There are Electricians who are trained. There are Electricians who are not trained.

Call me crazy but I learn by seeing and doing electrical work. Then supplement the gaps in training with my own curiosity and desire to not work so hard. 

http://www.cefga.org/documents/BendingRaceways.pdf

(My first day bending conduit and failing at it; I went online and found a guide to learn. The next day I came back, followed the instructions, bent the conduit correctly. That was years and years ago now.)

1. People who want to do well will find a way. 
2. People who don't care won't try. 
3. You can't make a person learn. 
4. You have to *WANT* to learn. 

It's that simple. lol.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Deep Cover said:


> I'm not going to critique, but I am going to say that I would have left out that whole 3 pt saddle coming out of the panel and kicked the pipe straight down. Even if I was just a hair over 36" for strapping.



Like CS mentioned. I think If I would have put a piece of strut on the wall, it would have looked a lot better and I could have avoided some of the uglyness.

This was my 1st real time bending anything bigger than 1/2 emt. I will get better, and maybe I should have chosen a different route, but once I got started, I stuck with it. The uncentered saddle at the end was worse before I worked it over on my trailer hitch.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Hippie said:


> I looked at all the pictures before I read the posts and I thought the pipe work was by the same guy that installed the receptacle.. Sorry but it looks like turds, every boss I've ever had would have made me tear that out and do it over


I'm the only one here that has a say so, I have to let you guys give me hell but you can't make me tear it out. I have way to many irons in the fire to worry about tearing it out for a little cosmetic issue. On to the next project.



Here is some of the pipe work by the guy that did the hack on the ground. Who the hell buys 1/2 emt 90's anyway?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

acro said:


> ........ Who the hell buys 1/2 emt 90's anyway?


The same hack who uses setscrew connectors outside.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

acro said:


> I'm the only one here that has a say so, I have to let you guys give me hell but you can't make me tear it out. I have way to many irons in the fire to worry about tearing it out for a little cosmetic issue. On to the next project.
> 
> Here is some of the pipe work by the guy that did the hack on the ground. Who the hell buys 1/2 emt 90's anyway?


Someone that doesn't even have a 1/2" emt bender I guess? Back in the day I was doing a side job and of course as a trunk-slamming side jobber I didn't own any benders at the time. I took measurements, went to Lowe's and bent up a couple sticks in the aisle with a bender off the shelf, and took them up to the register lol


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Hippie said:


> Someone that doesn't even have a 1/2" emt bender I guess? Back in the day I was doing a side job and of course as a trunk-slamming side jobber I didn't own any benders at the time. I took measurements, went to Lowe's and bent up a couple sticks in the aisle with a bender off the shelf, and took them up to the register lol



That would have been something to see :laughing:


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

acro said:


> I'm the only one here that has a say so, I have to let you guys give me hell but you can't make me tear it out. I have way to many irons in the fire to worry about tearing it out for a little cosmetic issue. On to the next project.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some of the pipe work by the guy that did the hack on the ground. Who the hell buys 1/2 emt 90's anyway?


Saw that BS in the hack-o-meter thread.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

acro said:


> That would have been something to see :laughing:


It was hackery at its finest


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

....download Ugly's to your phone.....if you don't bend often it is easy to forget.....there is a complete section so you can nail it next time...plus great for quick reference on everything...just loaded 2011 ugly's into my phone in December $26 total for both resi/industrial books:thumbup:...best field reference book ever IMHO.


----------



## High Seas (Jan 18, 2013)

acro said:


> Let me have it.
> 
> I was having a hard time getting the bends and offsets done in such a short space.
> 
> ...


That is awful. 

Then again, everything in that building looks like an abortion so I guess it fits right in. :laughing:


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

RGH said:


> ....download Ugly's to your phone.....if you don't bend often it is easy to forget.....there is a complete section so you can nail it next time...plus great for quick reference on everything...just loaded 2011 ugly's into my phone in December $26 total for both resi/industrial books:thumbup:...best field reference book ever IMHO.


Or ibend for iphone, or electrical pro for android. Great for calculating saddles and rolling offsets and cheap.:thumbsup:


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

You guys think I can download it to my phone?











No smartphone here :lol:

I do keep my ugly's and Cox's bending book with me.

Looks like I should keep some straps and strut too.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Ghost Voltage said:


> There are Electricians who are trained. There are Electricians who are not trained.
> 
> Call me crazy but I learn by seeing and doing electrical work. Then supplement the gaps in training with my own curiosity and desire to not work so hard.
> 
> ...


The truth will set you free ....Just the facts,very true..:thumbsup:


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

acro said:


> You guys think I can download it to my phone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! I keep my old nokia brick phone and charger in a drawer for when whatever new phone i'm using breaks. The nokia is probably 12 years old, but still works flawlessly. Has taken a serious beating over the years too, where every phone i've had since then can't survive a two foot drop.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Next time just use steel flex. It would look a lot better than that. You say you have the final say. That's like my job, I have the final say and I would definately say that has to be changed. Done properly that is only about an hours worth of work to change it.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

Hippie said:


> Someone that doesn't even have a 1/2" emt bender I guess? Back in the day I was doing a side job and of course as a trunk-slamming side jobber I didn't own any benders at the time. I took measurements, went to Lowe's and bent up a couple sticks in the aisle with a bender off the shelf, and took them up to the register lol


 
I honest to god laughed out loud. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElectricBrent (Jan 1, 2013)

acro said:


> Let me have it.
> 
> I was having a hard time getting the bends and offsets done in such a short space.


I would get fired for putting something like that up, but then again I'm too picky to ever do that in the first place.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

madrone48 said:


> Or ibend for iphone, or electrical pro for android. Great for calculating saddles and rolling offsets and cheap.:thumbsup:


I was looking around the internet for some rigid "constant" charts.(Cox's book has values for emt). 

And after thinking about it some more, I decided to give ibend a try on the boy's itouch. Well, it says it is incompatible. Strike one.

So, then I give the old lady's old iPhone a try - incompatible. Strike 2.


Going to try and restore and update it and see if it helps. I like the features that it says it has. But I figure I will get strike 3.


Cox's book is pretty good, but the app will do most of the math for me.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

acro said:


> I was looking around the internet for some rigid "constant" charts.(Cox's book has values for emt).


Conduit is conduit. There is no difference bending rigid or emt, the math is the same.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

eejack said:


> ninety/kick


I love kicked 90's :yes:


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

eejack said:


> Conduit is conduit. There is no difference bending rigid or emt, the math is the same.



The chart I was looking for would be the constants used to compensate for bending a radius to assure straight pipe where it crosses an obstruction.

I know bending one and measuring is as basic as it gets, but Coxs' book had the chart listed for EMT. If they are all the same, why mention the type?

Right now, I am on a project bending 3/4 rigid, and I am using a combo bender that does 1" emt or 3/4 rigid. I am assuming that I should reference the 1" EMT section of the chart. Is that always true? Say I drop down and run some 1/2 rigid with my 3/4 EMT bender.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Bummer on the incompatability. I use electrical pro on my older google phone. I could calculate a rolling offset just fine without it, but it's just so much faster, and more accurate than the eyeball method. Don't know enough about the iphone personally to be of any help.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Hippie said:


> Someone that doesn't even have a 1/2" emt bender I guess? Back in the day I was doing a side job and of course as a trunk-slamming side jobber I didn't own any benders at the time. I took measurements, went to Lowe's and bent up a couple sticks in the aisle with a bender off the shelf, and took them up to the register lol


 You're very resourcfull. I never would have thought of that. 45 years ago, I paid $3.00 a day to rent one.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

retiredsparktech said:


> You're very resourcfull. I never would have thought of that. 45 years ago, I paid $3.00 a day to rent one.


3$ a day?? Maybe I'm off by a bit but wasn't that a lot of money 45 years ago? To rent a small hand tool anway?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have bent pipe in the lowes/home depot isle. They sell 5 foot sticks too. Lol. Fits in a trunk


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Well, let me redeem myself a little.

Snapped some pics today of some rigid I have been installing.












These are a little off, but rolling offsets going from level to about a 20deg incline.



















This isn't a wet location is it?












All the green flag tape is for when I get the welders back on site to finish the welds. I pretty much just tacked the strut in place quickly so i could get the pipe up.

It was about 14 degrees and windy as hell.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

Not too bad. Looks like your kicks were a bit off which caused the conduits to bow a bit in the first pic, but windy and crap weather can make you say f it. So you couldn't use some beam clamps in lieu of a welder?


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

I hate beam clamps. They may look ok when 1st installed, but in a high vibration/abusive environment, they sag and look crappy in a few years.



Just for kicks, on that 2nd picture offset, how many would do that in 2 bends on the 1st shot? Or, would you do 3 bends - the offset then the incline?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

In regards to this pic











Are you sure the horizontal beam remains stationary to the vertical column?


That sure looks like a shaker of some sort.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

You are close. This is the underside of an impact crusher. All those items in that photo are stationary, but there is a vibratory feeder above the conveyor on the right side.



You can see it in this pic - it is the portion that is suspended by the cables.









How do you like that conduit hanger they where using there? Part of a large clevis welded around the conduit, but nothing to keep it for moving back and forth laterally.


----------

